# where do I find the pro-forma campsite form for Morocco



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I think Ive seen a copy of the forms the groups use to book into Moroccan campsites on this forum.

I didnt bother last time but filling in all the forms was a drag so Im thinking of preparing myself better.

The form I mean is the one where it gives your name passposrt number etc etc.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Unless you are a registered company/group you will not need [or likely get] the forms in question. They require rather more info than the individual ones and still the campsite forms may be required.

If you are solo just go with the flow and fill in the campsite form that should take all of 60 seconds or so……or give your passport to the gate, get them to fill the form and you just sign it.

.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Its not the time its the hassle.

The thing I hate the most about most campsites is the bureaucracy, you are renting a small square of grass for the night, whats the big deal?

Love Morocco but the campsites are worst than most and when Ive finally got pen that writes, glasses passports etc I then have to stand there and interpret what Ive written again because my writing aint great.

Thats why I am going to get a form together - which I know ive seen - so its typed clearly. Its one hassle less at the end of the journey.

Jon

ps I noticed that all the Moroccan campsite wanted the vehicle reg but very few of them had a place onthe form for it - bizarre!!


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Jon,

Spent 11 weeks there last year and not sure about the form. Actually I found it quicker than booking on a CC site in UK. Probably because they didn't usually need to faff about on a computer (followed by finding a pitch and trapsing back to reception to tell them your pitch number)  I hardly ever had to provide the 'special' number issued on entry usually just showing passport as at most sites in Europe.

Hope someone can help you but enjoy your visit anyway,

Jed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

There is a form you can download for the frequent police checkpoints when you go further south.

I suppose you could also use it for campsites as well.

Should be attached below but if that doesn't work try this link and the *"Form to hand out at checkpoints in Sahara"* link at the bottom...

http://www.morocco-overland.com/docs/index.htm

or this one...

http://www.morocco-overland.com/fiche.doc

Pete


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We made our own Fische based on one we were shown by a fellow camper at a campsite.

It was very useful and we handed out quite a lot when we went to South west Morocco.it certainly saved a lot of time and the officials were very happy with them.

Val


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a form you can download for the frequent police checkpoints when you go further south.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete.

Thats what i was after.

Jon


----------

